# Chromium build failing at droidfonts-ttf (arabic)



## andyzammy (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all,

A few days ago, I managed to build chromium for the first time with no problems. I've done a fresh install last night and made sure ports are up to date, but now it gets stuck at droidsansarabic.ttf. The size of the file is different from what expected:


```
===>  Installing for chromium-12.0.742.112
===>   chromium-12.0.742.112 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_oss.so - found
===>   chromium-12.0.742.112 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Droid/fonts.dir - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Droid/fonts.dir in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License ASL accepted by the user
===>  Extracting for droid-fonts-ttf-20100214_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSans-Bold.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSans.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for DroidSansArabic.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansFallback.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansFallbackLegacy.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansHebrew.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansJapanese.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansMono.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansThai.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSerif-Bold.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSerif-BoldItalic.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSerif-Italic.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSerif-Regular.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for NOTICE.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: DroidSansArabic.ttf 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License ASL accepted by the user
=> DroidSansArabic.ttf doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://android.git.kernel.org/?p=platform/frameworks/base.git;a=blob_plain;f=data/fonts/DroidSansArabic.ttf
fetch: http://android.git.kernel.org/?p=platform/frameworks/base.git;a=blob_plain;f=data/fonts/DroidSansArabic.ttf: size mismatch: expected
 35908, actual 35880
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/DroidSansArabic.ttf
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License ASL accepted by the user
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSans-Bold.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSans.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for DroidSansArabic.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansFallback.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansFallbackLegacy.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansHebrew.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansJapanese.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansMono.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSansThai.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSerif-Bold.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSerif-BoldItalic.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSerif-Italic.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for DroidSerif-Regular.ttf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for NOTICE.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: DroidSansArabic.ttf 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
```

Can anybody help me please?

zammy


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a checksum error. It's already been reported a few weeks ago, but no one seems to care. Just do [cmd=]make NO_CHECKSUM=yes install clean[/cmd] in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf.


----------



## andyzammy (Jul 7, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> It's a checksum error. It's already been reported a few weeks ago, but no one seems to care. Just do [cmd=]make NO_CHECKSUM=yes install clean[/cmd] in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf.



Posting from chromium, thanks for the help!

I did Google, and found this post, but it looks unanswered. Is that the official chromium list?


----------

